# Changes To CHAP ?



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (15 Mar 2005)

I heard from a friend in my SQN he said that there changeing CHAP. Is this true? ???


----------



## Spartan (16 Mar 2005)

This has been a long going process - I know when I was a cadet I attended a conference on a weekend addressing shortcomings of the program, and at STC we also went through a seminar about it (us providing possible ideas/solutions about)

I believe the consensus was to keep the serious aspects (obviously) but clarify the rest in the implementation/ explaination of what constitutes harassment, abuse as well as to jive with the CF Stds / Ombudsman policies (like I found out this last weekend from a Stds CWO includes group punishment - surprising - but there is a difference between corrective training and group punishment (ala gray line).)


----------

